# Andere dürfen nicht auf Apacheserver zugreifen :(



## nEutRa (13. Februar 2004)

Also ich hab nen Apacheserver gemacht (dumm ausgedrückt ^^), 
aber mein Kumpel (wir machen grad 'ne LAN) kann nicht auf ihn zugreifen.
Genauer:
Er gibt die ip (127.0.0.2) ein, dann kommt:


```
Forbidden
You don't have permission to access / on this server.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache/1.3.23 Server at n3utRa Port 80
```

Das übliche halt...
was muss ich da machen? plz help fast!

mFg n3utRa


----------



## maychu (4. März 2004)

Hi 
das kann mehrere ursachen haben.
Poste mal deine conf damit man sehen kann was du hast?

Überprüfe mal deine rechte des webverzeichnisses oder deren dateien ...

Mehr kommt nach deiner conf ....


----------



## Tim C. (4. März 2004)

> Er gibt die ip (127.0.0.2) ein, dann kommt:


Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst oder? Ihr habt nicht wirklich versucht, eure LAN IPs in dem Bereich zu vergeben, weil ihr irgendwo mal 127.0.0.1 gesehen habt oder? 127.0.0.1 ist nämlich der interne Loopback und zeig IMMER auf den eigenen Rechner. Sprich 127.0.0.1 = localhost = der Rechner an dem du das als Adresse eingibst.
Also, auch wenn das eigentlich geht, bitte sowas nicht nutzen, weil:

Ausserdem ist der IP-Range überhaupt nicht für private Netze freigegeben.
Freigegeben für private Netze sind

```
Anfang          Ende                Subnetzmaske    Netflag (Suffix)
10.0.0.0        10.255.255.255      255.0.0.0       /8   Class A
172.16.0.0      172.31.255.255      255.240.0.0     /12   Class B
192.168.0.0     192.168.255.255     255.255.0.0     /16   Class C
```
Also schnapp dir eine gültige IP aus dem Class C Adressraum, dann sollte das auch gehen.

Ansonsten hast du evtl. keine als Datei im root dir, die als gültiger DirectoryIndex eingetragen ist und weil du DirectoryListing deaktiviert hast, bekommt er einen "Forbidden" Fehler.


----------

